# Modifier AK



## aruiz1231@yahoo.com (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello, does anyone know if it is ok to bill Medicare a claim with a AK modifier, for a nurse practitioner in a physician's office?? Please Help!!!


----------



## hstrasko_rn@atlanticlegalnurseconsultants.com (Jul 5, 2013)

*RE: AK Modifier for Nurse Practioner-Non participating*

If she has applied already for her Medicare No., on her application she would have noted that she was not a participating provider.  To place the AK modifier will not necessarily "hurt" your claim. However, the best way to clear up your question is to call Medicare's 1-800 number.  Medicare could view it simply as being redundant. Best of luck.
H.Strasko, RN, CLNC


----------

